# Side-scan sonar pics of Pensacola Fishing Pier rubble #1



## WhackUmStackUm

It turns out that the public number is near the edge of the debris field. Please send me your email address,if you would like the GPS numbers for the piles.

Bryan


----------



## sureicanfish

how far out is this spot? very cool images


----------



## jjam

Very cool pics Wackum:thumbup:

Jimmy


----------



## Marine Scout

Can you PM me with the numbers???


----------



## polar21

You have probably already answered this but what machine are you using and does it work in depths over 125ft?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

sure said:


> how far out is this spot? very cool images


18 miles SE of Pensacola Pass.


----------



## 706Z

Please send pile #s Thanks.


----------



## jugislandrelic

We are all going to have a NICE book of numbers. Thanks for your generosity!


----------



## oxbeast1210

I'm wondering what machine you use aswell


----------



## Bay Ranger

Great images - that's very generous for you to post this and offer to send the more accurate numbers. If it's not too much trouble (given all the requests) would you please send me the numbers.

Thanks!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

jugislandrelic said:


> We are all going to have a NICE book of numbers. Thanks for your generosity!


Come on Butch. Do you really need more numbers?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

polar21 said:


> You have probably already answered this but what machine are you using and does it work in depths over 125ft?


My sonar-fish is similar to this one: http://www.jwfishers.com/sss.htm


----------



## oxbeast1210

Dang that's an expensive set up, but cool images thanks for sharing


----------



## Texasgator

*Pensacola fishing pier rubble #1*

Hello. My name is Van Saxton and I would love to have the #'s to the rubble. [email protected]

Thanks and hope to meet you one day!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

FYI - This spot is a producer. I dove it during red snapper season this year and shot a 21 pound and two 18 pound snapper on the same dive. We made our boat limit quickly that day! Lots of sandbar sharks though.


----------



## Marine Scout

I would like to have these numbers also if it is no bother.


----------



## tkh329

Awesome images as always. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brandy

That place is shark central. Worst shark experience there in all my years of diving.


----------



## MathGeek

Fabulous bottom images.


----------



## ashcreek

I want one, Is there a cheaper setup that can do similar side scan images but maybe more designed for shallower waters like 100 to 600 foot. I don't see myself ever deep dropping in over 500' even with an electric...


----------



## rufus1138

can someone pm me the numbers please.


----------



## zeeshan

I am not to send you her email address bcz i am so affair :001_huh:


----------



## Bustedknuckle

Wackumstackum can I redeem my xmas gift early and can you send the numbers to my email [email protected] or pm them to me. :thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

The first post contains instructions for requesting the numbers. Please read the post carefully.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Tell the shark experience Brandy, what happened?


----------



## Bamagadbird

Great shots there Whackum! I would love to do some winter diving on these spots. would you mind sending them to me as well? My e-mail address is [email protected]. Thanks pal, and dive on!


----------



## just add water

Man Thanks I know I could always use a spot to fish--can you pm them to me?


----------



## just add water

Just reread the first post-PM'd you my email address-Thanks


----------

